# Bully Max



## SouthernStunner (Jan 11, 2011)

i came across this product looking for vitamins and health supplements. I was wanting to know if anyone had any first hand experiences with this product if so did you like it an how well did it work? Did you combine it with conditioning or no and did you see a noticeable gain in weight size and over all health?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

do a search on it, there have been a couple of discussions on it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Feed your dog properly, exercise it properly and it will meet its full potential. There is no need for a supplement IMO. Some use them ( not this one in specific), but I see no need in them.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

What results are you seeking...how old is your dog...lines...and pics...then lets go from there...


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 11, 2011)

i did search an couldn't get it to give me anything pertaining to the specific product. i will get pics up soon very new to the site my girl is 1 year an 4 months old as of this month. im currently feeding her 2 cups of diamond premium high energy dog food a day she weighs 55 lbs. could trim down some though any suggestions on a good brand of food high protein preferably. Just recently started some spring pole work but the weather has been bad not allowing a lot of play time most keeping her inside.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> i did search an couldn't get it to give me anything pertaining to the specific product. i will get pics up soon very new to the site my girl is 1 year an 4 months old as of this month. im currently feeding her 2 cups of diamond premium high energy dog food a day she weighs 55 lbs. could trim down some though any suggestions on a good brand of food high protein preferably. Just recently started some spring pole work but the weather has been bad not allowing a lot of play time most keeping her inside.


Here's a good place to start when researching new food. Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble Remember the very best food is the one that your dog does best on. What works for one dog may not agree with another.


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

I've used it on my older dog and as far as muscle mass I wouldnt say it does anything but my vet is the one who recommended it because she sheds alot and according to her it would help.. and it did. Helped alot actually. She has a very full thick coat with a nice shine.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Jerretb said:


> I've used it on my older dog and as far as muscle mass I wouldnt say it does anything but my vet is the one who recommended it because she sheds alot and according to her it would help.. and it did. Helped alot actually. She has a very full thick coat with a nice shine.


You'll get the same or better results for your dogs coat by supplementing Flaxseed oil and or Yogurt to your dogs diet at a fraction of the cost that crap is an expenise joke.


----------



## brindlepit58 (Jul 18, 2010)

i ended up having to give it to my dog because he was malnourished and was not where he should have been muscle wise... it didnt do what the advertisement shows but it did help build muscle quicker


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

brindlepit58 said:


> i ended up having to give it to my dog because he was malnourished and was not where he should have been muscle wise... it didnt do what the advertisement shows but it did help build muscle quicker


do you have before and after pics of this? can you also post your schedule.


----------



## cupido (Feb 23, 2011)

i gave it to my dog and it did work, but i walked my dog regularly and fed him good food, but the guy that sold them to me stopped selling them and other people sell them like if they are miracle pills, they are just a multivitamins, these dogs need good exercise


----------

